# Japanese Vita Pre-Orders Sell Out and huge lines



## prowler (Oct 15, 2011)

Two major online Japanese stores appear to have sold through their initial pre-order stock of the PlayStation Vita almost immediately going on sale, indicating the machine could be heading for shortages when it launches in Japan in December.

Online stores Amazon Japan and Yodobashi are both now reporting that the machine is out of stock - and it was only available to pre-order for a very short period of time before it was removed again.

The pages for both the 3G and WiFi versions of the PlayStation Vita on Amazon.co.jp tell users who attempt to order it that the item "is no longer available" - the messaging that appears on Amazon when an allocation has been sold through. Users can sign up to be updated when more become available.

Yodobashi features similar messaging. The two stores represent two of the major online portals for picking up video games online in Japan - a firm indication the Vita is likely heading for a successful launch.

Japanese gaming blog esuteru have now picked up on the sales, running with the awesome headline "Vita internet shop availability, nearly destroys the internet." The site goes on to list all the sites that have sold out of the Vita pre-orders with their varying 'sold out' messages.

Aside from Amazon and Yodobashi, esuteru also point to retailers including sofmap, bic camera and joshin having sold out. The list essentially encompasses most - if not all - of the major online portals to buy video game hardware in Japan.Source
And then retail shops opened for pre-orders...


----------



## emigre (Oct 15, 2011)

I'll give kudos for that willingness to wait in a line.


----------



## Maedhros (Oct 15, 2011)

If the number of Vita on stock is really 500k, I imagine it'll do some good numbers initially, it's the hardcore fans of the platform buying it. Something like 250k+ isn't that difficult for Vita in december. Of course, 3DS will do something similar, if not much better, as they have the bigger guns for december.


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 15, 2011)

Seems like Sony won't be having problems like the 3ds had on launch. Not really a fan of live area or any of the built-in apps, but this means that many devs will be interested in the vita. I guess we'll see more and more great games coming to vita.


----------



## Slyakin (Oct 15, 2011)

Can't wait for the Vita. I wonder how the launch will fare for western countries, though.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 15, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> Seems like Sony won't be having problems like the 3ds had on launch.


The 3DS was pretty much the same during launch. Pre-orders sold out and there were large lines.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 15, 2011)

soulx said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like Sony won't be having problems like the 3ds had on launch.
> ...


I swear that's pretty much the same for *every* successful games console.
EDIT: They should report when a console *doesn't* sell out like that.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 15, 2011)

Slyakin said:


> Can't wait for the Vita. I wonder how the launch will fare for western countries, though.


The rows will be much much shorter. I doubt they'll ever have a stockshortage.


----------



## Slyakin (Oct 15, 2011)

Satangel said:


> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait for the Vita. I wonder how the launch will fare for western countries, though.
> ...


Unless they market CoD early.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 15, 2011)

Slyakin said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > Slyakin said:
> ...


CoD! The horror, the horror. *shudders wildly*


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Oct 15, 2011)

OT: Gosh, while people in the USA, Germany, France and UK camp outside of there representative Stock exchange, fighting against the banking and stock exchange System, in Japan they camp in front of a Shop for getting a Gaming System. Kudos!

Well, good for Sony, 3DS will have a hard time from now on in Japan..oh wait, it had it before too.


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 15, 2011)

soulx said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like Sony won't be having problems like the 3ds had on launch.
> ...


It did? Well, it kinda plummeted after launch and went so bad that it lead to the price drop. I hope the vita won't go that direction then. /:


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 15, 2011)

PS Vita will probably do well in North America. I doubt there will be large line ups like the ones in Japan. I will have to see it to believe it.


----------



## Maedhros (Oct 15, 2011)

It won't have, because most of the people will be ordering it online. =)


----------



## Livin in a box (Oct 15, 2011)

I forgot that it was releasing this year in Japan...*contemplates importing*


----------



## Maz7006 (Oct 15, 2011)

guess sony will finally fill some financial gaps with this thing

keep it clean sony.


----------



## J-Machine (Oct 16, 2011)

I still don't understand why anyone would wait in a line up just for a pre-order. I would take one look at that line and automatically decide to wait a good few months after the machine is physically in stores to try again.


----------



## Valwin (Oct 16, 2011)

reminds me of of the 3DS and DS lines  smaller that them but still good


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 16, 2011)

I will get a PS Vita when Sony releases a  Limited Edition version. Similar to the Star Wars and God of War PSPs. BTW is the data for the 3G Vita free? Or do you have to sign up for a data plan?


----------



## Shuji1987 (Oct 16, 2011)

It's nothing special to see these lines form up. The same happens every time for every Sony or Nintendo handheld/console. Here's the 3DS one: http://andriasang.com/comtgk/

AFAIK the only one who doesn't manage this is Microsoft 

So meh, it would be more newsworthy if people could actually walk in the store and preorder it without a line. Just like they can here


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 16, 2011)

It looks like a bunch of people have already wasted their money


----------



## DrOctapu (Oct 16, 2011)

Gah, it's killing me that I have to wait until 2012 to get my hands on one of these things. They look awesome.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm glad to hear that the Vita will have a very successful launch from the look of things. However, they should be wary of falling into the Nintendo trap; after all, the 3DS launched well, but the sales afterward didn't hold up.


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 16, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I will get a PS Vita when Sony releases a  Limited Edition version. Similar to the Star Wars and God of War PSPs. BTW is the data for the 3G Vita free? Or do you have to sign up for a data plan?


It's pretty much like iPads, with payable data.

Because of my tight budget I have decided to cancel my preorder and buy the Vita later. I'll still be getting it so please don't call me an asshole.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 16, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> It looks like a bunch of people have already wasted their money



Looks like you herped pretty hard right there.

I'd like to pre-order a Vita if I have the money but there's tons of other shit I want. Magic cards, that Kindle Fire, a bunch of video games, maybe a new computer someday. The Vita's up there though, I just don't know when I'll be able to invest the money to buy it and games for it. Maybe I'll wait for it to be hacked so I can just pirate shit.


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 16, 2011)

Meh, I don't wait in lines to preorder. I preorder on Amazon.


----------



## Apex (Oct 16, 2011)

No lines at my local shop.


----------



## prowler (Oct 16, 2011)

Apex said:


> No lines at my local shop.


If you're really from Okayama, the pictures were taken in Akihabara Yodobashi Camera store about a day ago.

Also Andriasang says there was about 1,200 lining up at that store which is the same number of people lining up for the PS3 and PSP.


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 16, 2011)

Vita Internet Shops, nearly destroying the internet I got one thing to say about that




I still don't want this until 1. A vita title I want is announced with a release date 2. If not a vita title, the UMD download shop is available.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 16, 2011)

Jeez, these guys need to get a life.

Ba dum tish.


----------



## prowler (Oct 16, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Jeez, these guys need to get a life.
> 
> Ba dum tish.


I GOT YOUR JOKE GUILD.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 16, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Magic cards,


Magic cards? 
Idk it just seem out of place or something...


Guild McCommunist said:


> Jeez, these guys need to get a life.
> 
> Ba dum tish.


I actually like that one .

Anyway, tbh, it seem like to much trouble to do this...


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Oct 17, 2011)

For those that are interested, PlayAsia put the reservation list up for Vita. No price yet.


----------

